# Cuttings



## NCPABill (Apr 17, 2012)

BigRockTrees is having a contest to see who can grow the tallest hybrid poplar in 5 months. All I had to do to enter was post this link: 
BigRockTrees.com &mdash; All Cuttings
I have found this outfit to be outstanding - and I can be pretty critical of businesses. John is a great guy who has all kinds of cuttings and products which might help y'all out.

Bill


----------

